# [erledigt]:Kann pdfedit nicht installieren

## Andreas O.

Hallo,

ich suche seit geraumer Zeit ein Programm, das pdf editieren kann (ich habe in meinem pdf-Dokument die Umlaute falsch dargestellt bekommen und möchte diese nun mit "Suchen" und "Ersetzen" wieder in Ordnung bringen).

Dabei bin ich auf LibreOffice mit der Import-Funktion für pdfs gestoßen, habe also mal das alte LibreOffice deinstalliert und mit 

```
USE="pdfimport" emerge libreoffice
```

versucht, das Ganze wieder zu installieren, hat nicht mehr geklappt, auch ohne das USE-flag "pdfimport" läßt sich libreoffice nun nicht mehr installieren, habe nun wieder openoffice-bin drauf stattdessen.

Habe mir also das pdfedit-0.4.5.ebuild besorgt und nach /usr/local/portage/app-text/pdfedit kopiert und versucht, das Manifest zu erzeugen, was noch geklappt hat. 

emerge bricht nun aber schon in der Anfangsphase ab, da es sagt, dass es QT-3 braucht, also wieder letztes QT3-ebuild besorgt und nach /usr/local/portage/genaueren/Pfad/weiß/ich nicht/mehr kopiert und letztendlich auch ein emerge probiert, auch hier Abbruch bereits in der Anfangsphase....

```
econf failed
```

Wie kann ich pdfedit nun am einfachsten installieren auf meinem AMD64-System?

Andreas

[EDIT:] Da ich mir wegen eines einzelnen Programmes nicht mein ganzes System zerschießen wollte, habe ich pdfedit nun unter Debian-Linux installiert und dabei festgestellt, dass es hier nur eine "Suchen" aber keine "Suchen - Ersetzen"-Funktion gibt, also habe ich das .pdf zumindest in eine .txt-Datei gespeichert und diese dann unter OpenOffice weiter bearbeitet.

LibreOffice ließ sich nach dem world-update wieder installieren, allerdings nur in der alten 3.5er-Version, außerdem wurde mein Eintrag in meiner make.conf komplett ignoriert:

```
LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="nlpsolver pdfimport" 
```

Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe  :Smile: Last edited by Andreas O. on Sun Oct 14, 2012 8:50 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Christian99

Nun, zunächst solltest du uns mal genauer mitteilen, was schief geht (zumindest die build.log, und oft ist auch die asugabe von emerge --info sinnvoll)

Als nächstes würde ich dir raten, nicht mit gewalt sowas wie qt3 zu installieren, sondern lieber versuchen libreoffice irgendwie hinzubekommen.

----------

## franzf

Versuchst du gerade, mit dem stable (4.5.4) gcc den letzten libreoffice (3.6.2.2) zu installieren?

-> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-939064.html

----------

## Andreas O.

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Nun, zunächst solltest du uns mal genauer mitteilen, was schief geht (zumindest die build.log, und oft ist auch die asugabe von emerge --info sinnvoll)
> 
> Als nächstes würde ich dir raten, nicht mit gewalt sowas wie qt3 zu installieren, sondern lieber versuchen libreoffice irgendwie hinzubekommen.

 

Das mit der qt3 habe ich mir auch gedacht, da wird es schon einen triftigen Grund geben, warum diese nicht mehr in portage enthalten ist.

Dahingehend wollte ich die Sache auch nicht mehr weiter verfolgen (daher auch keine genauen Fehlermeldungen).

Ich hatte nur gehofft, dass jemand mir etwas über eine andere Methode berichten könnte, die mit pdfedit funktioniert hatte (da habe ich mal was von "layman" oder so kurz gelesen, vielleicht muss ich mich da vielleicht noch etwas schlau machen...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Andreas

----------

## Andreas O.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Versuchst du gerade, mit dem stable (4.5.4) gcc den letzten libreoffice (3.6.2.2) zu installieren?
> 
> -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-939064.html

 

Der gcc wurde erst gestern upgedated, allerdings habe / hatte ich noch die Version 3.5.6.2 bei libreoffice   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich aktualisiere gerade mein System nochmal neu und bin nun auch dabei,

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

laufen zu lassen.

In meiner /etc/make.conf hatte ich mal die Zeile:

```
LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="nlpsolver pdfimport" 
```

aktiviert, mal wieder mit "#" deaktiviert und stattdessen versucht, die individuelle USE-Einstellung zu wählen, es klappte einfach nicht.

Ich werde danach mal

```
revdep-rebuild
```

durchführen und mal schauen, was so alles ggf. schiefgelaufen ist...

Andreas

----------

